# Designs to intricate to print on T-shirt?



## TheBH (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi,

I have developed a design which I was hoping to be able to get printed onto some bamboo T-Shirts. The design is of a news paper and looks fairly realistic. After speaking to some printing companies about getting this does I have been told that the design is too detailed and contains too many colours. 

Could anybody advise me on whether their is a method of printing that allows more intricate designs to be printed or point me in the direction of any companies that deal with this sort of thing?

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Upload a picture of one. Let's have a look.


----------



## TheBH (Apr 9, 2018)

Cheers for the response, I haven't been able to attach a picture for the life of me so I've had to upload it on photobucket.

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii613/TheBH/Manchester Nugs_zpsjhfwz5i6.jpg


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you want it to look exactly like your picture, you would need to find a printer who can do 4 color process screen printing. Or someone who has a DTG (direct to garment) printer. 

Depending on how many you are printing. If just a few, DTG is cheaper. If many, 4 color process will be cheaper.


----------



## TheBH (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks a lot, that is very helpful!


----------

